# Cotton Princess for kids by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!:
Avni Alsancak:kiss:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Snow White never looked better. I never heard of the Cotton Princess, but that most definitely is a Snow White picture.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

thank you Terry!We call as cotton princess in Turkish!:wink:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful :smile:


----------

